# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  My Rifle Survival Kit

## dawg69

A few months ago I decided that I was due for another rifle. I had always wanted a .22 that could fire shorts as well as long rifle loads, but all I had were semi-autos. I was strolling through Walmart and noticed a Crickett rifle on the rack and only $117. I gave it the once over and decided that it would do the trick for what I wanted.

For those of you who aren't familiar with the Crickett rifles, they are a single shot, bolt-action rifle made as a beginner rifle for children. Overall, the rifle is 30" long and has a 16 1/4" barrel. It is equipped with a peep rear sight and a triangular front sight. As short as the rifle is, it handles very well for my adult frame.

As soon as I got home with the rifle, the wheels got to turning in my head. The rifle had the potential to be a pretty good camping/survival rifle. It fit right into the box that we keep our camping supplies in, so it would be easy to pack along.

My particular rifle came with a black synthetic stock with a removable buttplate. The stock is hollow, so I figured I didn't want that area to go to waste. I devised a small survival kit to go into the stock (contents will be listed later with the photo). The kit fit fine, but I ran into the problem of getting to it in an emergency. The buttplate was held on with phillips head screws. Now I almost always carry my Leatherman Wave with me, but I didn't want to have to rely solely on it. I got to looking around and found an old can opener/driver that I had taken off an old Swiss Army knife. I ground the tip of the driver at an angle similar to the phillips driver on a Leatherman Squirt. It worked great on the screws, plus I had a can opener.

Now, I had to attach the driver somehow, so I made a sling out of about 30' of paracord. I used the cobra stitch and put removable sling swivels on it. I wove the driver/can opener into the sling on the forend. Now all I have to do is remove the sling swivel on the forend and I can remove the buttplate screws. I also have plenty of paracord now.

This is a photo of the Crickett rifle with the sling attached.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is another photo of the sling:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is a closeup of the driver/can opener:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is the kit stuffed into the butt stock.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is the bag of kit removed from the butt stock.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Finally, the kit contents:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The contents are as follows (clockwise from top left):
1) Swedish firesteel with several feet of duct tape wrapped around the striker. 2) Wad of dryer lint for fire starting. 3) Sheet of aluminum foil. 4) Potable Aqua water purification tabs wrapped in aluminum foil. 5) fishing kit; (several feet of monofilament line wrapped around cardboard and a few hooks and sinkers). 6) Small compass. 7) razor blade (hey, it beats no cutting tool at all). 8) approximately 20-25 rounds of .22 ammo wrapped in bubble wrap. Mostly long rifle, but some shorts and a couple of birdshot rounds.

While this isn't the most ideal kit and rifle for a survival situation, I feel it is more than adequate to help out in a lot of situations that may arise, and takes up very little space.

I look forward to hearing your comments, although I will say that suggestions for additional kit items may not be considered, as this kit is a very tight squeeze as it is.

----------


## Icemancometh

Cool idea, nice pics.  I had thought of doing something similar with my Mossberg 500.  Good idea with the opener/driver.

----------


## Ken

Dawg, you've got some of the basics covered, but some items are one time use, like the foil.  

I'd rather have my kit secured to my body, either in the pockets of a vest or, say, in a small fanny pack (which will hold alot more) secured to my belt.  I know we all hate to acknowledge it, but it is possible, just possible, that you may become separated from that rifle......... :Innocent:

----------


## dawg69

Ken,

I wasn't planning on using this as my only kit, but as a redundant one.  I always have other items on my self, but figured this kit could be another layer so to speak.  

There's no sense having that empty space in the stock go to waste!

----------


## Ken

> Ken,
> 
> I wasn't planning on using this as my only kit, but as a redundant one. I always have other items on my self, but figured this kit could be another layer so to speak. 
> 
> There's no sense having that empty space in the stock go to waste!


In which case, you've done a great job of filling that empty space!  I've done the same thing with my garage, and my basement, and my attic, and my shed............. :Innocent:

----------


## dawg69

> In which case, you've done a great job of filling that empty space! I've done the same thing with my garage, and my basement, and my attic, and my shed.............


So have I.  Just ask my wife!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Good show Dawg! I have been eyeballing the same little.22 at walmart for more than a month! Can you speak for the Quality of the gun is the action smooth, jam free? Is it accurate at 100 yds.?

----------


## Pict

I have the same rifle and have been planning a kit for it as well.  It really is a natural choice for a survival rifle.

The Potable Aqua in the foil is a no-no the iodine is a powerful oxidizer and will not remain in the tablets.  They need to be carried in an airtight container.

My idea of a rifle kit was not to make it a general purpose survival kit but a food gathering kit.  I figure that if I decide to pack the rifle that food procurement is in the cards.  In that case I'd want a fishing and trapping kit (snare wire) as well.  If course there would be a way to boil water, maybe an oven bag, and  away to make fire, foil for cooking.

I'm too much of a survival kit geek to not carry my basic kit and if I have the rifle I'm planning to eat out there.  Mac

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Great idea......I especially like the sling. :clap:

----------


## SARKY

Dawg, do you have to cock the bolt manually or does it cock when you manipulate the action? You also might want to replace the monofilament with 60lb or 80 lb test spyderwire so you can use it for shelter building and snares as well as fishing. Other than that very nicely done!
oops, just thought of something else, have you thought about one of the Gerber ultra lite folding knives? and how about a compass?

----------


## hunter63

Dawg, very nice, great idea, lots of thought, and planning.

As you said, redundant systems are the name of the game, and you seem to have the basics covered.
I carry 5, 2-3/4 12 ga. shells in the bolt hole in the stock, under the butt plate of a H&R SS 12 ga for the same reasons.
Now maybe I will substitute, the old 20ga. inside a 12ga, match holder for one round.

P.S. any instruction on the paracord sling?

----------


## dawg69

Let me catch up with responses.

Cowboy,  The quality of this rifle is great for what it costs.  The action is pretty smooth.  I don't know about 100 yard accuracy, since I don't have any plans of using it at those lengths.  50 yards at best are what I'm planning on.  The only concern I have with this rifle is the internal lock.  You push the center of the lock up with the chamber open to lock it.  If you were to inadvertently push it in, you would be SOL without the key, so I need to add an extra key to the stock as well.

Pict,  Thanks for the tip on the Potable Aqua.  I'll see if I can find a tiny ziploc to put them in.

Sarky,  You have to manually cock the weapon each time.  There is a knob on the back of the bolt to cock it.  What knife are you referring to?  I don't have much extra space in there, but I will take a look at it.  And BTW, there is a tiny compass in the kit (#6).

hunter63,  I got the plans more or less here: http://www.instructables.com/id/Para...elease-buckle/  I made the sling with a four-strand core.  Pay attention to step 8 first to see how to do that.  It only took about 45 minutes at the most to make.  The hardest part was getting it started.  It's all downhill from there.

Thanks to everyone for the comments.  Keep 'em coming.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks, now to find some paracord.

----------


## dawg69

hunter63,

Here are some places I've gotten it before:

http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.c...category_ID=19

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c...d.aspx?a=40360

http://www.lapolicegear.com/trpa100fole.html

Be careful, it becomes addictive!

----------


## SARKY

Dawg, go to 
www.gerbergear.com
it is their UltraLight LST
open: 4.62"
blade length: 1.96"
closed length: 2.65"
weight: 0.6 oz
can't get much more compact or lighter than that in a lock blade folder

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

OK I can understand maybe not 100 yds. How about 75 yards.

Hey Sarky .22 at 100yds. what do you think for small game? I never had .22 rifle but I thought it would be effective on small game at 100 yds. in the right hands. Heck I shoot my 12 ga. slug barrell at 100 and beat out the .270 and 300's at the range. But then I have been shooting since I could speak. Am I wrong about the .22?

----------


## crashdive123

Sarky - while quite informative, you may want to double check that link.  It's to Gerber (breast feeding, not knives).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sarky - while quite informative, you may want to double check that link.  It's to Gerber (breast feeding, not knives).


 Musta got this thread mixed up with the booby thread. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## mcfd45

Nice setup with the cricket.  It would make a nice truck gun. Cheap, accurate to minute of squirrel, if it gets stolen you are pissed but not out a 1000$ gun.  I have a rossi .223 single shot on the way and I am thinking of doing this if the stock is hollow.  I will put up pics if it happens.

----------


## Pal334

> Sarky - while quite informative, you may want to double check that link.  It's to Gerber (breast feeding, not knives).


Maybe Sarky is trying to show that it is important to use all available resourcs  :Smile:   Just kidding Sarky

----------


## crashdive123

Well, knowing how us sailors think............just sayin.

----------


## SARKY

For some reason as of late, i seem to be the butt of puns and jokes. Is it my turn and no one told me??? I corrected the link!
As to a .22lr taking game at 100yrds, it's possible but remember 2 things any wind is going to greatly affect the bullets trajectory at that range and second, you don't have a lot of energy left at that range so don't think that your super duper hollow point bullet is going to expand! You are probably better off with solids and if you can hold an inch and a half to 2 inches go for the head shot. Better yet get off your *** and stalk a little closer to your intended game! I hate wounding animals and wasting ammo!

----------


## Rick

Okay kids, gather 'round. Pull up a chair. This is going to be a rare event. Something akin to a total eclipse. Many have posted on survival kits in weapons and I have poo poo'd the idea. I have waxed philosophic about weapon weight and balance being altered. Are you ready? I was wrong. There! I've said it. You've won me over. Well, that and staring into the empty butt of my Maverick 88 thinking....that's a lot of room. A survival kit would fit in there really well. So I've converted. I'm a born again survivalist! I've seen the light! 

Here's another post: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...rvival+shotgun

----------


## Ken

> I've seen the light!


Did Rick post this? Or did 2dumb?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh, look! Hand puppets on the wall!

----------


## wilf123

walmart isnt that the company that owns asda over here in the uk ,its where i go to buy my groceries once a month ,and over here the nearest thing they sell to a gun is a computer game wow .22 rifles in the isles thats mad ,do you just pick it off the shelf and pay at the counter what about your permits and things

----------


## wilf123

.22 long rifle used to be the snipers choice many moons ago can be lethal up to a good 600 yrds my airifle takes out rabbits and crows at over 100yardsand no bang just a little spring twang ,but 40yrds away down range its not heard ,i would say .22 rimfire long rifle shells are good for at least a hundred yards all depends on the ability of the shooter.

----------


## Rick

Wilf - Yes, ASDA is part of the Wal Mart family. Yes you can purchase rifles and shotguns at many of the stores here in the States. As for permits, it depends on state and local laws. Some states require the person to be registered as a gun owner. Some states require the weapon to be registered. Some states don't require any registration. There are national laws that govern stores like Wal Mart but if you are not a convicted felon, have no documented history of mental illness and no history/conviction of domestic abuse, you can usually acquire a weapon. 

You can hit rabbits and crows at 100 yards with an air rifle? That thing must be a tack driver.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Sarky,

I do not yet have a .22 rifle I hunt with. I am looking to buy one. Unless you count my 1907 pump that is hangin' for decoration. For the record no animal I ever shot lived unless it was a maybe a duck. I am only considering the .22 for survival purposes due to the ease at which I can stock the ammo. I have a .22 pistol and figure I may as well carry along a rifle as well. I have been considering the little gun posted here, the Henry survival rifle or the Henry lever action. Personally my thoughts are this if I put in my time at the range I will know my capability with .22 and the results will be the same as my other guns. Loud bang dead prey. Alot can be said for knowing what an ethical shot is. I simply don't pull the trigger if it isn't a clean kill. I rank hunting sportsmanship way up on my list! Is the gun in this post made in the US? I want to know if the rifling is gonna stay put. See if you took stupid shots growing up you didn't go on the next trip with Dad... Just wanna make sure were clear about my ethics.

----------


## Rick

CS - Give some thought to the Ruger 10/22. I've owned mine for a very long time, close to 30 years. I've dropped a lot of squirrels with it. It has been a reliable, accurate weapon that just keeps on working. If you want it for survival then you want the most reliable platform you can get. And the 10 round magazine gives some comfort over a single shot.

----------


## wilf123

its the only tack driver we are allowed to keep over here in the uk gun control gone mad and its coming your way soon

----------


## Rick

I saw the previews. I think the show premieres later this month.

----------


## wilf123

your gonna love it

----------


## SARKY

CS, I have an AR-7, and as nice and convienent as it is, it is no where near the tackdriver the 10-22 is. My recommendation for a .22 rifle (that will handle most situations) will always be the 10-22. Hell, I'm trying to find another used one. The wifey wants one in tactical pink. But I digress, There are more options for the 10-22 than there are for any other .22, that might include the AR-15. If you want to make it lighter get a carbonfiber barrel, shorter? folding stock (I am in the process of putting together a P-90 style stock for one of my 10-22's, that should put me at the minimum leagal length for a fireable firearm). Add to all of this, it's reliability and the fact that you can get magazines up to 50 round capacity (not to mention a .22 short conversion kit) It is a lot of gun for the money.

----------


## hunter63

I'm also a fan of the 10/22, and started a thread in the  "GUNS" to discuss various options for this hard working tool.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

OK I can see the 10-22 point. Look I have lots of heavy calibers .270 is my fav. but as far as stocking the ammo. I don't see it being an option. Maybe I am just a tightwad. What is the price on the 10-22 ammo like. I know nothing about this caliber. I love to hunt and all of guns were bought for that single purpose. I am not one that studies guns. I am willing to listen though, so tell me what is gonna cost to put up a good supply of ammo if I went with the 10-22?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> OK I can see the 10-22 point. Look I have lots of heavy calibers .270 is my fav. but as far as stocking the ammo. I don't see it being an option. Maybe I am just a tightwad. What is the price on the 10-22 ammo like. I know nothing about this caliber. I love to hunt and all of guns were bought for that single purpose. I am not one that studies guns. I am willing to listen though, so tell me what is gonna cost to put up a good supply of ammo if I went with the 10-22?


 You can get it .22 mag, or maybe .17 HMR, but normally when people refer to a 10-22, they mean it in .22lr. $15 to $17 for a box of 500+, at wal-mart.

----------


## crashdive123

> OK I can see the 10-22 point. Look I have lots of heavy calibers .270 is my fav. but as far as stocking the ammo. I don't see it being an option. Maybe I am just a tightwad. What is the price on the 10-22 ammo like. I know nothing about this caliber. I love to hunt and all of guns were bought for that single purpose. I am not one that studies guns. I am willing to listen though, so tell me what is gonna cost to put up a good supply of ammo if I went with the 10-22?


The last several boxes of .22 LR I picked up were $13.97 a box (550 round boxes)

----------


## SARKY

The big difference between your .270 and the .22lr  is like the difference between a sledge hammer and a picture fame hammer. You need to be more precise with your shot. When i was stationed in Maine, one of the local tribes killed a moose with a super single six! Of course they did it by driving the moose into a lake, getting into deep water, then coming along side in a canoe, sticking the muzzle in the mooses ear and pulling the trigger. But it worked. The .22lr is an inherently accurate roud. The 10-22 is accurate out of the box(but the trigger sucks!). Get a volquartsen trigger kit and install it yourself. you will see a world of difference in shooting the 10-22.

----------


## rebel

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Vie...Item=136509384

+

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...233&hasJS=true

+

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...233&hasJS=true

+

Ammo

Adds up to over $500.00 bucks for a .22

I guess I need convincing as to why it would be better to spend 500 on a .22 than on more ammo for what I have and more beans and gear.

----------


## crashdive123

For my purposes the off the shelf 10/22 is just fine.  Yes, I realize that I could fine tune it to death, but as Rebel said (and being on a budget) more ammunition is the route I choose to go.

----------


## SARKY

yeah, the difference is I shoot mine competetively and against guys shooting Anshutz and other very end bolt action guns. And I hold my own with them. Besides once you feel that really sweet trigger, you just want to go to the next step!

----------


## crashdive123

For competition I agree 100% with you.  Any advantage you can give yourself.  For me, part of it may be - I don't want to try all the modifications - I might like them.

----------


## rebel

For cheap practice and a little plinking fun, O.K. a .22

For survival: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Vie...Item=136160087

Something w/ authority to get the job done.  Yea, you could carry a load of .22 ammo in comparison to 7.62.  However, with the 308 it would probably only take one.

----------


## dawg69

COWBOYSURVIVAL wrote:



> Is the gun in this post made in the US? I want to know if the rifling is gonna stay put.


Cowboy,
The Crickett rifles are made in Milton, PA in the good ole USA.  The quality is quite good for the price.  I checked out several rifles of this type and size and like the Crickett about the best.  The Henry Minibolt is a fine rifle as well, but about $70 more.  Check them both out.

As for those advocating the 10/22, I would say that if I were to own just one .22, then absolutely I agree.  For a kit type gun, I would still lean towards the aforementioned Crickett, etc.  The AR-7/Henry Survival types are fine as well, but like the 10-22, they lack the hollow stock to put the kit in (as long as you are using the AR-7 stock as intended to stow itself).

For each his or her own, just handle and give as many a try as you can before pulling the trigger on buying one (pun intended :Tongue Smilie: ).

----------

